
If it has lots of comments, it’s probably buggy - fogus
http://blog.ezyang.com/2011/05/byron-cook-sla/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ezyang+%28Inside+245s%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
tobylane
I'm not a heavy commenter, mostly because I'm yet to work in a team, but there
are many reasons to comment a lot. Sometimes the whole readme for something
like a javascript library api is the file header. Maybe you want to make clear
what you've started/done incase others are allowed to edit it (though if you
have to point some things out you shortened too much).

~~~
ezyang
Yes, I don't think Byron was knocking API documentation in the form of
comments. My interpretation is that when someone edits clever code they don't
understand fully, they tend to add lots of comments—and that (not the
comments) is absolutely asking for lots of bugs.

